# Salmon w/Q-view



## isutroutbum (May 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I smoked some silver (aka, coho) salmon today. I've worked on and off since college as a fly-fishing guide in the Bristol Bay region of Alaska , so I've got plenty in my freezer. :) Anywho, my aunt and uncle are coming over tonight and they really like salmon, so last night at about 10:30 I decided to pull some out of the freezer and brine them (I know some people don't like to brine 'em). Here is the recipe:

1/2 gallon of water
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup of Mushroom soy sauce (its salty sweet and THICK)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tbs black pepper
1 tbs fresh chopped ginger
1 cinnamon stick (I know, bizarre)
2 bay leaves

I left them in the brine overnight. Here it is:



When I took them out of the brine and dryed them off this morning they looked like this (I'm a moron and deleted a picture of the whole tray full of fish, so this is gonna have to do . . . sorry):



Then I let them sit out for about an hour to dry, and then smoked with straight cherry at 150 for 4 hours (they were up to about 105 degrees at this point):



At this point I increased the temp to 170 for an hour, then up to 250 for an hour and they were done (pulled 'em off the smoker at 150 degrees).



I brought them in the house and covered w/foil for about 1/2 hour. Here they are 'completely' done:





Taste really good - salty, and a very nice, delicate smoke flavor b/c of the cherry. Maybe a hair too much ginger (next time I'll cut it in 1/2), but overall I'm pleased.

Thanks for lookin'!!

Best,
Trout


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

Excellent! Nice salmon and view. Now you've made my wife and I want to go to Alaska!


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 15, 2009)

Yumm.   Looks fantastic

With any left over salmon make a smoked fish spread


----------



## irishteabear (May 15, 2009)

Looks delicious.  We love smoked salmon.


----------



## jamesb (May 16, 2009)

Looks absolutely great! I love salmon any way it's cooked (or not)!


----------



## teacup13 (May 16, 2009)

awesome looking salmon... brining is good for smoking as you know already...i am all for it.. i just dry brine mine but have many times wet brined it.. thats how i started in the world of smoking and Q'ing...all started with a salmon i caught


----------



## old poi dog (May 16, 2009)

Tasty  looking Q view.....There's something satisfying about catching your own food and preparing it well through a time honored technique.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Salmon looks great.  Nice job


----------



## isutroutbum (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the kind comments!

Best,
Trout


----------



## meat hunter (May 17, 2009)

Good job there TroutBum, they look fantastic. Will for sure keep your marinade recipe and give it a try.


----------



## slanted88 (May 17, 2009)

That is right. Nice change up!


----------



## waysideranch (May 17, 2009)

Nice smoke there.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 20, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. 

The brine turned out well. However, next time I think I would brine it for 2-3 hours. I'd save the overnight brine for a whole fish. I think it broke the connective tissue down a hair to much for my taste.

Best,
Trout


----------



## jaye220 (May 20, 2009)

That sure looks good.  Wild Copper River Salmon is now in season up here in Seattle.  If you haven't had the chance to try it, you should.  I don't know how far out of the Pacific Northwest it goes but I got a few pounds at Costco last weekend and it was delicious.


----------



## farnsworth (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, my wife's been asking about doing some fish this weekend - maybe I'll give salmon a try.


----------

